# Removal of GGS III LCD Screen Protector glass for CANON EOS 7D type c mount



## Greta2013 (May 31, 2013)

Hello
I have no idea where to post my question and I realize that Probably i am posting my question in the wrong category.
I had purchased the GGS III LCD Screen Protector glass for CANON EOS 7D
I do not like it and I would like to remove it .
There is no Information how to remove this thing from my EOS 7D
I searched u-tube , posted numerous inquiries on the various boards , went to camera store ... Nothing 
This LCD protector comes in two pieces and does not have any tape .
One piece is covering the LCD scree and the second part is covering the view finder - they snap together .
How to remove it? Please help


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, 
First I must say I have not got one of this type, I did consider this type for my 7D but I opted for the sticky one. 
My understanding is that they clip on and off in the same way as the eyepiece cushion then your original eyepiece cushion clips back on. 
I do know that on one of my bodies the eyepiece cushion is a very tight fit, and I mean if you did not know it was supposed to slide up and unclip you would not continue to try to remove it. See your manual for exact method! 
I hope this helps you.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2013)

They are held in place by static electricity, you can just peel it off. You might use a thin plastic or wooden tool to pry up the edge, then pull it away from the LCD. There is no glue involved, and they should remove easily.

Resist the temptation to use a knife, one slip and you will gouge the LCD Screen assembly.


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 7, 2013)

Greta2013 said:


> Hello
> I have no idea where to post my question and I realize that Probably i am posting my question in the wrong category.
> I had purchased the GGS III LCD Screen Protector glass for CANON EOS 7D
> I do not like it and I would like to remove it .
> ...



Most companies recommend using floss to separate it, then slowly and easily peeling the rest away just like Mt suggested.


----------

